# Bringing new lambs to the farm



## Thomas Jakeman (May 4, 2019)

I am due to pick up 4 Romney cross, ewe lambs on the 21st, they will be just over 60 days old, it's the first time I have had lambs. What should I be watchful for within the first couple of weeks. The farm I am getting them from is closing down so they are getting rid of everything. At the moment the lambs are with the ewes. So I'm just worried about separating the lambs from their mom's and relocating them. What should they be feeding on at that point . And any other advice would be amazing. Thank you so much


----------



## Sheepshape (May 5, 2019)

Hello, Thomas, and welcome to the site. I hope that you find it helps you with your animal care.

As the lambs are 60 days old  and providing that their mums had good milk, they will be fine to be on their own. They will not like to be without mum and will bleat incessantly for the first day or two. keep them in a fairly small space for the first couple of days and offer them 'lots of love'....as a rule they tame down fairly quickly.Keep them together with water always available at lamb height.

They should have good coats, bright eyes, be heavy and have clean bottoms.

Now I'm from the other side of the globe, so local advice will be best, but check their vaccination status. Over here (Wales) we would have usually given them both injections of a heptavalent vaccine to reduce the incidence of common sheep diseases. If they're not vaccinated, do so.

If they are from a farm where the pasture is likely to be contaminated (heavily grazed, lots of animals), then they need wormer and possibly flukicide  (again, check with the farmer, and suggest he worms them before you take them on).

Food...at this age they will eat pasture, hay, silage, your whole garden if they have access(!) and lamb food from your feed store. As they are quite young I'd get some lamb food. Mine love bread, sweet biscuits etc. which are good  in moderate amounts to maintain their calorie intake.

A change of diet, especially if they take lush greens or too much sugar, may lead to 'scours' (diarrhoea). This will usually be greenish too many greens and bubbly semi-fermented if due to too many sugars. It should settle within a few days. Black, 'metallic' smelling diarrhoea may indicate Coccidiosis....this is serious and needs very prompt treatment from your vet.

The first day or two they may break your heart with the plaintive bleats for mum. In my experience this can last for up to 48 hours, then they are away.  After this time they will be ready to be in a (predator safe) field.

I'm excited for you....enjoy your lambs. (Oh, and take pics....lots of pics)


----------



## Mike CHS (May 5, 2019)

Welcome Thomas. The advice you just got from the other side of the globe is about as good as it gets.  

Hopefully you were told what they have been given but we give our lambs some alfalfa hay and blended sheep feed free choice.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 8, 2019)

Excellent advice from Sheepshape and Mike CHS. 

Watch for diarhea (scours) which can come on from change in diet, water, or just stress.  If they scour cut grain and offer mostly roughage for a couple days.  The reason to cut grain is that dry hay will require the rumen to work properly, while grain can sour in an upset stomach and cause bloat.

Probably they will do just fine.  Have fun.


----------

